# Zenith 1.6 coils



## Masha (2/5/19)

Good Morning vaping rockstars

Does anyone have an idea as to where I could find some 1.6 Zenith coils?

Thank you kindly in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (3/5/19)

Hi @Masha.

Best advice I can give is contact VapeKing as they seem to be the only ones stocking them? Also try talking to @Stroodlepuff.

This might also help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Masha (11/5/19)

Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------

